# troubleshooting Gateway desktop



## gabbie14 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have an '06 Gateway that I am trying to keep going. I have had problems with it locking up while online (I do have the latest McAfee and Malwarebytes and they show no problems). We detected a burning odor and hubby took it apart and ended up replacing the power supply (which did show a meltdown). Still locked up and he then replaced the internet card. Still doing it and he wants to replace the motherboard and CPU simultaneously. The motherboard is $69 and CPU is $199, and I am wondering if there is a reason we can't try the motherboard first w/out doing the CPU, and if that doesn't work then doing the CPU. After that I will throw in the towel and get a new one, but really don't want to for several reasons. Any input on doing only the MB without the CPU? Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd put the $270 towards a new PC
On sale you can get a new one for $300 in some stores
No sense throwing good $$ after bad


----------



## gabbie14 (Sep 20, 2007)

One reason I want to avoid buying new is Windows 7. I know several people who have it and hate it. The other is I am self employed, doing all work online, and need it to be fast. It seems the $300-range computers are stripped of features. I have looked at several in the $700-900 range, but right now am looking at $1,600 in car repairs and that has to come first. Does it really seem not worthwhile to do the $69 motherboard and see if it works? Thanks for your fast reply, and please don't hesitate to tell me if my thinking is skewed.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I would never put $270 into a 4 year old PC
Especially one that has a problem
I've been working on PC's for ages
A $300 PC today should be much faster then a 4 year old PC
I've used XP, Vista & WIN7 installed on different PC's
Xp & WIN7 are fine, I will never install Vista on of of my PC's again

Once a power supply melts down there is no telling what other damage has been done

Upgrading the the CPU & mb most likely means buying new memory too


----------



## gabbie14 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have XP Pro and love it. Hubby has Vista on his laptop and doesn't like it, and as I said I know people who have Win 7 and hate it; one of the main reasons being Windows Mail. I love Outlook Express and loathe the thought of giving it up!

Hubby's w/you - he says to replace it (he wanted to from the beginning). I was the one pushing for fixing it. I guess I'll start researching computers again. Thanks again for your input Scuba Dave!


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You aren't forced to use Windows Mail. Thunderbird is a much better and free alternative. I can't see how anyone can like Outlook Express. It's really hasn't been that good for a decade now.

I'd agree with going with a new PC at this point. If a PSU burns up, it can send voltage spikes through the rest of the computer and damage numerous components. You are basically just going to dump money into part after part until you've built a whole new computer anyway. 

Windows 7 is great. It takes a bit of time to adapt to it, but everything in it works better than previous versions. XP was really good, but it's far past it's prime.


----------



## gabbie14 (Sep 20, 2007)

Poppameth -- I will look into Thunderbird. I have had Outlook Express forever so perhaps it is just what I am used to. You have echoed what Scuba Dave and hubby have said continuing to replace parts, so I guess I will bite the bullet. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I also switched to Thunderbird for E-mail
It has a calender option too
Takes a little getting used to as most software
I've always used the full Outlook software package, never Express


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Hold on one second.

It only has issues when on the internet and no other time?? You've replaced the network card you said.

I would rule out the MB and processor based on that info.
Possible Internet issue outside of the PC
or PC cleaning time
First clean the Hard drive.
Ccleaner - free download
add/remove programs - get rid of everything you don't use, especially all those toolbar addons from yahoo and others
lastly do drive utilities - defrag and scandisk

4 yrs is about the mark of a regularly used computer with MS operating system and should probably be formatted and reloaded fresh.

Bo
Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Original post says they detected a burning smell an discovered the PSU had a meltdown. This has been replaced so something else if going on. 

You could reformat and do a fresh install of Windows just to test. Use it for a few days without installing anything you don't have to. If it is still locking up, I'd say it is hardware related. It could possibly be a video card issue. I had one recently where the video card would work in basic VGA graphics mode but as soon as drivers were installed and the advanced functions unlocked the card would crash the machine. It could be that something on the internet, like flash files or video is stressing the video card and causing it to crash.


----------



## gabbie14 (Sep 20, 2007)

dtsman - Thanks for the suggestion, don't know why we did not think about that. We will definitely try it.

poppameth - Thanks for expanding on his suggestion. Thanks too for the heads up on Thunderbird - I checked into it and it looks just great! Hubby is downloading it on his laptop for me to use until I get a new computer (if reformatting does not work). Once I play with all the cool features I'll wonder why I ever liked OE!

Scuba_Dave - Hubby also uses the full Outlook and can't understand why I like OE! As I said it is probably just what I'm used to, and am excited about Thunderbird.

Thanks again to all of you - your input is greatly appreciated!:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Also make sure any fans/heat sinks have been cleaned
I had one PC that the CPU fan was clogged up
So it was overheating & locking up
A quick Vac solved the problem


----------



## gabbie14 (Sep 20, 2007)

We did that when he replaced the power supply. It was quite dirty!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

gabbie14 said:


> I have XP Pro and love it. Hubby has Vista on his laptop and doesn't like it, and as I said I know people who have Win 7 and hate it; one of the main reasons being Windows Mail. I love Outlook Express and loathe the thought of giving it up!
> 
> Hubby's w/you - he says to replace it (he wanted to from the beginning). I was the one pushing for fixing it. I guess I'll start researching computers again. Thanks again for your input Scuba Dave!


Well there is no reason to give up Outlook when using Win 7 I have both running on my laptop just fine.


----------

